# B-J on a Triton



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

Bethlehem and Jerusalem (what did you THINK that stood for???) Olive wood, on the Triton body.

All comments welcome--yes I have additional blanks available.


----------



## latelearner (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are both great looking pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 29, 2010)

Folks give these a good look over, YES.....those are real wood by none other than the *Resinato**r!* and they are both done well with a great finish, wonder how he does it:question:.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Folks give these a good look over, YES.....those are real wood by none other than the *Resinato**r!* and they are both done well with a great finish, wonder how he does it:question:.




SPRAY lacquer!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 29, 2010)

One of my favorite woods and nice grain to boot.  You done good.


----------



## ToddMR (Sep 29, 2010)

Ed those look great!  The grain is really fabulous on those two.  I remember the BOW I got from you had such a nice grain too.  Spray lacquer eh?  No CA?  Either way I think they look good.


----------



## el_d (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice Job Ed, They look great.

How does the Triton compare to the Jr Gent? or is it more of a Statesman?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> Ed those look great!  The grain is really fabulous on those two.  I remember the BOW I got from you had such a nice grain too.  Spray lacquer eh?  No CA?  Either way I think they look good.



I've done several Olive with CA and I have never liked the result--always got a small (sometimes not so small) white patch under the finish.  I was always good with Lacquer--so, I tried it.  Had to dry for nearly a week before I could sand it out--but I like the results!!


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

el_d said:


> Nice Job Ed, They look great.
> 
> How does the Triton compare to the Jr Gent? or is it more of a Statesman?



The Triton compares to the Jr. Statesman.  Same bushings, a little shorter "pen barrel".

About half the price and I know of guys who sell the Triton next to the Jr. Statesman and get equal money for them.

It is available on Exotics, so I am not completely objective.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 29, 2010)

Great looking pens. Olivewood has got to be one of my favorites to turn and view.
Nice to see you making cellulose! :biggrin:


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 29, 2010)

Great Pens Ed...
Dan


----------



## cowchaser (Sep 29, 2010)

Well Ed even though I haven't been around in a long time you still amaze me. Didn't think I would ever see you post a wood pen. They do look great though of course. Love the grain of the one on the left.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

All you guys should know I had to learn to crawl (turn wood pens) before becoming a sprinter (acrylics, resins, corncobs, etc).:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Some are happy just crawling.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice stuff, Ed! The olive wood is really one of my favorites.

B-J (and the Bear) never had pens this nice:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Sep 29, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> ToddMR said:
> 
> 
> > Ed those look great! The grain is really fabulous on those two. I remember the BOW I got from you had such a nice grain too. Spray lacquer eh? No CA? Either way I think they look good.
> ...


 
Ahhhhh, you've got some patience!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's all good, Ed! Solid work. I'm glad to see you are making some woodies and not using up all the bakelite.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 29, 2010)

WOOD??? 
 
Nicely done Ed ! Pretty grain in there.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

glycerine said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > ToddMR said:
> ...




Not really, we were working on Exotics till midnight every night--I forgot about these pens, until I got back into my shop Saturday!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 29, 2010)

That's some nicely figured Olivewood! 

Where on earth did you get it?  :biggrin::wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

Lenny said:


> That's some nicely figured Olivewood!
> 
> Where on earth did you get it?  :biggrin::wink:




thanks Lenny--I think I am allowed to answer questions!!!!
Israel--this is the shipment I got a couple weeks ago and there are 500 pieces on Exotics that all look good--these were NOT especially great--but I did drill carefully to maximize the "pretty part".


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank for posting these Ed. Now I'm drooling. My wife explicitly said I could not buy any BOW from Exotics (as I had some in my cart). For some reason she thinks the 10 BOWs in my drawer are enough for now.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

I couldn't agree with her MORE!!!!

But your lonesome BOW would certainly enjoy a few neighbors visiting!!!!  So, get the "10 gets you 12" pack of JERUSALEM Olive wood!!!

Certainly she will  understand visiting with the neighbors---helping PEACE in the Holy Land!!! Or your holy drawer!!


----------



## Skye (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont know what I like better, the thread title or the pens and the pens are freakin awesome lol


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG!!!  You don't see "sanding lines"???????

I have finally MADE IT in life:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great looking pens Ed !!! Is that some curl in the Jerusalem blank ?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pens Ed, but I think I need a closer look. Send me one and I will let you know what I think!


----------



## Skye (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, you mean they have a finish? lol  (I'm gussing CA/BLO?)
Oh, and the gold plated one looks underturned at the foot.

YOU FORCED THIS ON YOURSELF! LOL


----------



## Tanner (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!  nice figure on those pen!!  Beautiful job!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 1, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Folks give these a good look over, YES.....those are real wood by none other than the *Resinato**r!* and they are both done well with a great finish, wonder how he does it:question:.
> ...




B-J + Wood + Laquer ... I think it's time for an intervention. :devil:


----------



## avbill (Oct 1, 2010)

Several comments:
1. Which wood is B and which is J ?
2. Lacquer has always been the better finish!:wink::wink:  
3.  Because Ed now sells  wood  He has to come out - sort of  -- and embrace it at times!
4 its also nice to see how [FONT=&quot] “versatile” ED really is!
[/FONT]


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2010)

avbill said:


> Several comments:
> 1. Which wood is B and which is J ?
> 2. Lacquer has always been the better finish!:wink::wink:
> 3.  Because *Ed now sells  wood*  He has to come out - sort of  -- and embrace it at times!
> ...



They are in alphabetical order!!  Bethlehem, Jerusalem!!  But, to be honest, the blanks are all pretty well figured--I've turned a fair amount of BOW and its rare to see one with "character".

Actually, I have always turned "higher end" wood pens.  But, I was very surprised to see that "Burl wood" was the top term that gets traffic from Google to Exotics.  SO, we are expanding our offering of wood, to accommodate what people seem to search for.  You ask, we TRY to provide!!!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 1, 2010)

very nice............


----------

